# Will super reds breed with normal reds?



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Considering they have the same species name i think they will, but does anyone have any experience in this?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

technically they should and so should terns becasue there all supposed to be the same species but ihavnt heard of it

ive heard or wild rds (if thats what you mean by supers) breed with captives but not snakeskins (what i think you mean as supers)


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Riley said:


> Considering they have the same species name i think they will, but does anyone have any experience in this?


Theoredically they should, but I have not heard or read anything that will lead me to beleive that this has happened.

Good question to ask Frank at the Opefe forum.

Hater


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

They will







Just have to know how to do it lol It's all in the numbers.


----------

